# First Timer



## DG Cruiser (Oct 3, 2010)

Well im new to this detailing business and my GF father is selling a rubbish 8 year old rover 45, i say rubbish, the body work and paint is tatty, having done the out side we managed to get the bonnet open :lol: to do the engine bay, i only had apc which was flash i bought from tesco, i never had a power washer so plain old elbow grease was the order of the day. 
I have no detailing brushes but i did have plenty MF cloths and AS 303, i say diod have plenty MF, i dont now, 8 years of gunk trashed them, a lesson learned there 

I know the bay needs done again, i will when i have more cloths and brushes to get into the tight spots, the metal pipes and plates still need some polish on them, i have Meg Nxt gen for that.

The bay took at least 3 hours, im pretty sure it was over 4 but i had been doing other things, well heres the first attempt.














































after




























cheers
scott


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Good effort.

Nice turn around fella:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looks a lot better now :thumb:


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

leave it as it is, dont want to clean it too much if your selling it. makes it look looked after but not OTT if you know what i mean.

good job too i may add.


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

You did a goooooooood job I must admit.
I'm still afraid of doing mine, mainly because I don't want to damage anything.
And believe me, it's dirty for a 17yo car


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

well it's a great improvement. well done mate


----------



## DG Cruiser (Oct 3, 2010)

cheers guys 

17 year old car...... has the engine bay ever been cleaned? plenty old T-shirts i think lol


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it has.
But still, it's pretty dirty


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

That's come up really well, I wouldn't go ott on it though if your selling like it's already been said, can look like your trying to hide something if you know what I mean, but top work there


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

nice work, made a good difference to it :thumb:


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

woop-woop! great one Mr.Fisherman! :thumb: :wave:


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

:thumb:top up the power steering res too
and change the clips on the res pipes its where all the oil on the inner wing came from


Rob


----------



## paperbo1 (May 23, 2010)

Good work, cleaning under the bonnet terrifies me...new years resolution methinks.


----------



## Tameo (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice effort


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

paperbo1 said:


> Good work, cleaning under the bonnet terrifies me...new years resolution methinks.


It has to be one of the most rewarding areas. Once its clean, its easy to keep on top of. What car will you be cleaning? There will be someone on here who has cleaned one, I'm sure. :thumb:


----------



## twain (Jul 15, 2010)

I've only ventured into cleaning the engine bay with a cloth and some Armourall! i do have some citrus degreaser, but am hesitant about rinsing the stuff off to be honest, just not sure where the water may go once it hits the engine bay...!!
are there any useful tools/items that are usually on hand and found around the kitchen/household items that can be used to great effect..?? i've seen people mention old paint brushes etc....but if there is anything thats really good at getting in and around the awkward parts i'd be happy to hear about it!


----------

